# the "kitten look"



## Tia (Apr 3, 2007)

So we start off with our boring, moisturized, homely face. 
--------------




We put on some concealer to make our top eyelid to make our eyeshadow...er, stick. Something like that. 
--------------




Then we slowly outline our eye, gradually getting wider (depends on your eye shape). We eventually taper it off upwards. Need a steady hand. Or you could dot along and then connect the dots...might work for some who can't get a smooth line.
--------------




BOOM. Yellow all over eyelid (i wet my brush so it doesnt go over the eyeliner) with Prestige's "Glitz". I love prestige. Five bucks.
--------------




Then we take our MAC "Chartreuse" pigment (or just take any shimmery green) and do a nice, blended line like so. Oh yeah, and my eyeliner is blue cause I was debating on whether I should have a blue line or a black line. Just ignore it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--------------




Next I took MAC's "Knight Divine" e/s and concentrated the grey near the tapered-off eyeliner. Then I wet my brush and faded it into the green. So now we have a gradient of grey, green, and yellowz0rz. 
--------------




Blend blend and you should get this. 
--------------




Goop foundation on your face. Not too much, though. I use Marcelle's "True Radiance Foundation". But it's nearly out...so I'm going to switch to some all natural foundation (i'm a health freak)
--------------




Yay! A cropped out image (hence why it's tiny).
Kitten lips are easy to achieve. You don't need to find this colour of lipstick, you can make it! I took my mom's nude Bobbi Brown lipstick and blended it with MAC's "Rocking Chick" (that really really bright pink one). The nudey brown subdued it and it became a pretty pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--------------




Now for some old fashioned Maybelline mascara. I'm too cheap to buy anything else. I use the blackest of the black. Yeah, my eyelashes are long. Don't envy me---they're always stuck in my eye. 
--------------




Whee, done. Pump those lashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--------------




And we're sort of finished! Emo pose time.
--------------




Give a coy look away from the camera...
--------------




Pose cutely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the end. 

NOW I MUST SLEEP...theguyilikeiscomingbackfromhisbandtrip...
andihavetogetsleeptolookprettyforhimatschooltomorr  ow!




Wow, did I just say that? 

Anyways, there's my first tutorial for you. Hopefully you get something out of it. 
Even if it's something like "Wow, this girl is weird. How old _is_ she?"
Sixteen. There, nothing more to comment.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 3, 2007)

awesome tut.... i really like the look


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 3, 2007)

Very pretty! Great tutorial.


----------



## Tia (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## gabre (Apr 3, 2007)

nice tut. it looks great on you. thanks


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 3, 2007)

this is too cute


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks! it's awesome!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 3, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## mac'd out (Apr 3, 2007)

great job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the lip colour!


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome tute!


----------



## linkas (Apr 3, 2007)

I love the look!!! Very cool and you're PRETTY! Thanks!!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2007)

Very pretty, thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Midgard (Apr 3, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 3, 2007)

ooh, gorgeous!


----------



## Jadetive (Apr 3, 2007)

Very pretty, you look gorgeous even without makeup!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 3, 2007)

Gorgeous!!  Great tutorial


----------



## Caffy (Apr 3, 2007)

u look great!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 3, 2007)

Love the tutorial. I definately want to try that now.

and good luck with your guy at school!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 3, 2007)

*Heh, this is awesome.  The commentary is just as fun as the look itself.  Rock on, you rad little thing, you...*


----------



## miss.vampira (Apr 3, 2007)

Gorgeous look.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 3, 2007)

Such a beautiful look!  Great job!!


----------



## breathless (Apr 3, 2007)

cute tut! good job! thanks for doing it.


----------



## Tia (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you! 
Yes, I was so happy to talk to that guy at school today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He's such a sweetie...

Thanks for all your supportive comments. ^^ It makes my stressful week much better.


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 3, 2007)

so gorgeous! really pretty look and i love your long lashes!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 4, 2007)

gorgeous! i looooove the lips!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 4, 2007)

Cute tut!! I have to try this out!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 4, 2007)

You are GORGEOUS darling. Lovely lashes too, mine are long aswell...I always wake up to some stuck in my eyeball.


----------



## Jayne (Apr 5, 2007)

you're so cute ! 

thanks for this tut' 
the final look is really pretty !


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 5, 2007)

Very Nice!! You're really good. I was wearing mu at 16 but I couldn't apply like you!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 5, 2007)

you're gorgeous! the guy would be mad not to go for u. great tut!


----------



## boudoir (Apr 5, 2007)

You're really talented! That's a gorgeous look!


----------



## milamonster (Apr 5, 2007)

very pretty , thanks for the tut hun
and you're gorgeous!


----------



## MacMickey (Apr 6, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jen_09 (Apr 7, 2007)

oh sexy, i like ^^


----------



## Waylea (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tut, Tia. You look gorgeous! Love your damn long lashes...grr..>-< and that l/s you mixed turned out quite pretty! ^-^


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 8, 2007)

very pretty 
I must try this look soon


----------



## Tia (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you for the support, everyone .^^ You know what's really weird? The guy I like told me he liked me Friday night and asked me to be his girlfriend. I WAS SOOO SHOCKED. Now we're going out, I'm uberly happy! But his parents won't let him date, so he has to keep it secret from them. I'm happy my parents will let me...haha...
Sorry, off topic, but i'm SO HAPPY


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 9, 2007)

Aww... Congratulations!


----------



## goink (Apr 9, 2007)

I love that look. It's pretty and sexy at the same time!

Congrats! I remember hiding my relationship from my parents. hehe


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 9, 2007)

pretty


----------



## Tia (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_I love that look. It's pretty and sexy at the same time!

Congrats! I remember hiding my relationship from my parents. hehe_

 

Thanks! Yeah, it's a pain in the butt. T_T


----------



## ellesea (Apr 17, 2007)

beautiful makeup! your face is very pretty, too!


----------



## Flutterflyy (Apr 20, 2007)

Tiaaa! It's me, Shindoni! :O
I find it so ironic I found you on Soecktra, hehe.
Anyways, awesome tut. I love the colours =)


----------



## Ciara (Apr 21, 2007)

You look great!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Apr 21, 2007)

You are just too cute.  And 16!! Wow! Already so much beauty and talent!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Apr 23, 2007)

this is so nice.. i love it!!


----------



## Coqui (Apr 23, 2007)

You are looking so hot! Love the lashes!!


----------



## Tia (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flutterflyy* 

 
_Tiaaa! It's me, Shindoni! :O
I find it so ironic I found you on Soecktra, hehe.
Anyways, awesome tut. I love the colours =)_

 
Ahh! What? That's soooo ironic! XD 
I almost feel weird!
I like this forum, I drop by now and then. I hope you're doing well ^^ 

Thanks everyone for the feedback. It's encouraging. I love you guys. <3


----------



## chazza (Apr 26, 2007)

my gosh i could've sworn you used falsies! your eyeshadows, eye shape and lips are all really beautiful! you've got lovely features. and thanks for the wonderful tutorial!


----------



## whitn3yly (Jul 2, 2007)

omg u r sooo pretty! i think u look gorgeous with NO makeup on. and y in the world do u use foundation u have *perfect* skin?!! i would die to have your skin, and for once not have to wear foundation! what kind of skincare do you use?


----------



## miss_pink (Jul 4, 2007)

totally agree with whitn3yly !! totally cute! i cant believe ur 16....i was so derro and MU-clueless when i was 16...and now im such a MU addict/hoarder...if only i had known back then, i'd probly also be a lot poorer now! haha. Great MU...looks hot!


----------



## miss_pink (Jul 4, 2007)

PS loooove the scarf in the last foto! ima sucker for preppy argyle diamond prints!


----------



## zori (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the great tut!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 4, 2007)

lol.  you're so cute!  your tut made me smile.  thanks for sharing


----------



## JCBean (Jul 5, 2007)

You're beautiful-you remind me of my favourite theatre actress Lea Salonga!

Love the make up, it's gorgeous!! x


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 5, 2007)

That is hot! You are naturally stunning


----------



## missnath (Nov 23, 2007)

love it!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 26, 2007)

great look! so pretty =)


----------



## Emmi (Nov 28, 2007)

Very good tutorial.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 28, 2007)

that is one snazzy look,
i might have to try it sometime =]


----------



## anickia (Nov 28, 2007)

great job!!!


----------



## silversuniverse (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome tutorial.  I tried it and loved it!  You look great!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

pretty look E FKDB


----------



## matsubie (Dec 9, 2007)

your w/o mu look is not homely at all!  very pretty!


----------



## Yanie (Dec 10, 2007)

nice tut, thanks


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice tut!


----------



## Tia (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad you like it. I haven't been around in a while...


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome look! You are stunning, thanks for the tute.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 5, 2008)

very cool! i actually laughed while reading it


----------



## VogueInfection (Jan 7, 2008)

Pretty!


----------

